
HN: Christmas Colors - sdiq
Midway through my browsing I just noted HN colors have changed.<p>Happy Holidays!
======
Grue3
I thought the blood-red header is an indication that I was banned.

------
sssilver
I look at these colors, the black text on the red, the orange Y logo on the
red, and I am thinking to myself -- "who looked at this and said -- 'looks
good, deploy it!'", regardless of the occasion.

------
legulere
One day to late for me, many countries (and the royal British family) are
already celebrating christmas eve.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_Eve#Gift_giving](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_Eve#Gift_giving)

Oh, btw: Merry christmas :)

------
przemoc
Changing topcolor in settings from ff6600 to something else (like ff6601)
brings back the right^TM color.

------
jaibot
As a colorblind person, Happy Thursday.

~~~
erkanerol
As a Muslim, Happy Friday :D

~~~
sdiq
I am the OP, here, and a Muslim.

------
shabbaa
Merry Christmas HN!

------
Fluid_Mechanics
Happy Holidays! I thought I was having a stroke.

------
pja
Love it.

